# LUBIX JAWDROP LOGO



## MovingOnUp (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey guys I randomly got bored and decided to mess with this.  but yeah some pics are attached. Its not as good as i would like but all I currently have time for. Enjoy.

EDIT: If you have any other suggestions comment and let me know


----------



## emolover (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jun 2, 2011)

emolover said:


> Nice!!!


 
haha thanks. I'm looking to make better quality ones later, but right now I'm in the middle of something


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jun 2, 2011)

It would be sooo epic if someone had an actual logo like this.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jun 2, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> It would be sooo epic if someone had an actual logo like this.


 
Sadly that gives me a really good idea


----------



## izovire (Jun 2, 2011)

The jaw should extent onto an edge piece... so it'll drop further.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 2, 2011)

izovire said:


> The jaw should extent onto an edge piece... so it'll drop further.


 
And then by scrambling the cube... :O.


----------



## izovire (Jun 2, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> And then by scrambling the cube... :O.


 
The jawdrop is so amazing that the white center cap will automatically match with the jaw at the end of every solve


----------



## emolover (Jun 2, 2011)

izovire said:


> The jawdrop is so amazing that the white center cap will automatically match with the jaw at the end of every solve


 
Or all the edges have sensors that will be able to detect when they jaw should light up on whatever edge is needed to complete the logo!


----------



## Owen (Jun 2, 2011)

Haha, nice!


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jun 2, 2011)

izovire said:


> The jaw should extent onto an edge piece... so it'll drop further.


 
ill see what i can do later


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 3, 2011)

Hmm nice, almost comparable with my cubeseat logo:


----------



## BludgerWing (Aug 21, 2012)

*Actual Lubix Jawdrop logo*

Uhmm... After seeing this logo, I kinda liked it.. Then I printed five copies of it to use in my main cubes.. To the owner of this jawdrop logo, please give me permission to print jawdrop logos.. Because I really liked its design. Thanks!


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 21, 2012)

daniel0731ex said:


> Hmm nice, almost comparable with my cubeseat logo:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Hahaha... What are the dots for?



BludgerWing said:


> Uhmm... After seeing this logo, I kinda liked it.. Then I printed five copies of it to use in my main cubes.. To the owner of this jawdrop logo, please give me permission to print jawdrop logos.. Because I really liked its design. Thanks!



I think, as long as you don't profit from it, you can do it anyway. I'm not 100% sure though...


----------

